# Wire guide spacing



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

I am trying to figure out guide spacing on gator glass t80l with the first guide being a 70mm or 60mm? The reel is a Penn 706. This is a king rod for boat and pier any ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I would put the stripper guide between 26 and 27 inches from the front of the reelseat. Then I would start at the tip with the 1 1/4 method. That is the first guide is 5 or 6 inches from the tip, then you add 1 1/4 of an inch for the next guide placement and so on. Once you have all the guides laid out then static deflect the rod and make sure that there is a smooth curve. Once you have that completed take it out in somewhere you can go cast it and do a few test casts. Try moving the stripper forward a half inch, or back a half inch to see if you get more distance out of it. That is pretty much the method I use, but I put a lot of emphasis on test casting.


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks billcollector


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

One more question.... The Pier rods I see that have a 70mm butt guide and then only 4 or 5 guides after that what is the point and is it worth me setting up that way?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier Rods*



Sunfishingdude said:


> One more question.... The Pier rods I see that have a 70mm butt guide and then only 4 or 5 guides after that what is the point and is it worth me setting up that way?


I don't see a need for a 70mm butt guide for any application. I use probably a 50mm with no problem then taper from there for my pier rods..

On my longer lighter rods, I use the New Guide Concept which starts with probably a 20 or 30. C2


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

The only real reason to put a 70mm on a rod would be for the purpose of casting 30lb mono. I myself try to use at least 6 guides on a basic king rod. I will use two braced wire guides, and then step down to progressively smaller single foot guides. A good example of this would be a 60,40 in the braced wire guides then a 25, 20, 16, 12 in the single foot guides. This would more of a cone of flight setup. Now if you wanted to go to a modified cone of flight setup you can go use this guide arangement on the single foot guides. 25, 16, 10, 10. Not my particular style of building, but it does work.


----------



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

30lb mono is exactly what iam using!


----------

